# My GTR and my mate's GTR... so different



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

There are only two R32 GTRs on the Isle of Wight that I know of. Mine and my mate Brians.

Just for fun, which do you prefer? The lairy white one (my mate's) or the near standard-looking one (mine)? I actually think Brian's GTR looks awesome (in an ASBO kind of way) but would never do anything like it to my car!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

grey without a doubt, 

reminds me of mine lol

the white one is cool but spoiler is huge! they should be left in japan

he also needs n1 vents and some wheels that stand out a bit more


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Yours - but you'd have to change the wheels and steal his clear indicators


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Defintely yours.

Yep, some clear indicators would finish it off nicely.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

I cant decide... i like them both for very different reasons


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Yours....haha are the parking spaces too small in IoW ?


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

I love the grey one. Looks awesome in my opinion. The wheels fit it really nicely, make it look very aggressive.


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

I prefer the white one, but only just. Only thing that lets it down, is the rear spoiler.

Grey still looks very cool though.

:smokin:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

voted sober grey, the white almost pulls it off but is ruined by that wing
grey needs indicators and a subtle spoiler imho


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

and wheels!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i preffer the white one. it looks so agressiv but also harmonic...

i love it


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

yours mate, but i think it would look much better with the original front grille.


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting comments so far. Personally, I like the look of Brian's car but it's just too strong for me. I think it all gels together nicely, even the rear spoiler (and I normally hate those big wings with a passion).

@matty: I told him about your carbon intercooler vents bud, but he said he didn't want to cut holes in the bumper. Shame, I think it would look really good.

@Rain: I always park across two spaces mate, saves dents & scratches from inconsiderate tossers in worthless family euroboxes. Force of habit now 

@Most of you: Indicators are on the cards for my car, my missus is buying me a smoked set for my birthday 

@RH18: The car didn't have the original grill when I bought it, just a piece of mesh. The new grill will look miles better when I get a GTR badge on it, you'll see.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

The grey one looks so much better than the white one. I think I must be the only person who doesnt like clear indicators on the R32!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Both also nice....but i prefer the original look


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

Both nice examples, reminds me of my grey r32, but voted for the white one cos thats the way i am going with my white one.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

i voted grey coz looks harder :smokin: ,but gtr,s look better in white imo :thumbsup: , but loose the Gay wing


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I prefer the grey too. Don't care for the bonnet on the white one, or the rear tea tray. And the canards look like a stuck-on afterthought.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I was at first dismayed that my GT-R dream turned out to be a gunmetal example, but now I couldn't be happier. it looks the bee's knees, it is the definitive R32 color (as midnight purple is for the R33, and bayside blue for the R34), it doesn't scream ricer, and it's elegant. do consider a set of clear or smoked side indicators though, I went with smoked - blends with the grey in my opinion:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

When you steal your friends de-tango'd indicators + headlights, i'll choose yours!


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

L14M0 said:


> When you steal your friends de-tango'd indicators + headlights, i'll choose yours!


I'll keep my N1 headlights thanks  I prefer them to the old-style projector jobbies.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Yours mate, I prefer subtle to "inyaface" anyday.


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

I prefer yours mate, was a fairly easy pick for me. I like your mates bonnet though.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Jags said:


> The grey one looks so much better than the white one. I think I must be the only person who doesnt like clear indicators on the R32!


no, you aren't the only one, as I prefer the original indicators. The only other possiblity are smoked ones, but it has to be just right as to blend with the gunmetal. I like the original look, like the wheel offset, just looks nice, tight, and aggressive.

A classic


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I was only joking  it understandable with some cars why the owner would do it, its when i see a guy in a pick up truck that is too lazy to do it right, thats when its annoying.

KC, is that your troublesome R32? looks very shiny!!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

adam,

Gear-Man | SPEED GLASS | SKYLINE R32

that's the glass, i'm just looking for the info on the doors


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

adam you have pm
(well e-mail actually)

contact for lightweight doors:
gary penhall @ japsalon

£420 delivered, plus you need a roll cage


----------



## advangs (Aug 31, 2006)

I favor the clean factory lines/look of the grey godzilla. I also favor the original amber corners (smoked is hottt too)with those headlights fitted. The wheels really set the car off, I believe if you have an awd or rwd auto it is almost mandatory to have a nice lip on them. TE37's and LMGT4's are THE exception's though. Just my .02.


----------



## KB_S1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Put your mates wheels on your car and it would look superb.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Defo the grey one. The wheel suit it nice also... chrome/polish looks nice on a dark color. Its what a "street" GTR should look like! 

The white one for some reason just don't look extreme "enough" to have that wing... Big GT wing seems to be something that only Supra and RX7 can pull off well.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Shiny gunmetal grey does it for me - and I'm another one who doesn't mind original orange indicators


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

I prefer the gunmetal...
The white one is ruined in my opinion


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

It's very interesting to see the split of opinions on here. I'm pleased that no-one's slagged my mate's car off, as I did say 'Just for fun' in my first post.

However, I thought I'd see more people voting for Brian's white GTR. The photos probably don't show it in the best light as it looks quite something in the flesh. As I've said before, not my cup 'o tea, hence the reason I drive the sober one, but I can appreciate Brian's for his attempt to be different.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> I'll keep my N1 headlights thanks  I prefer them to the old-style projector jobbies.


Don't get me wrong Major, I do like your headlights (just incase my post came across differently)

It's just I prefer your friends, just my taste I guess ?
:thumbsup:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> ......I thought I'd see more people voting for Brian's white GTR. The photos probably don't show it in the best light as it looks quite something in the flesh........


Nothing seriously wrong with Brians. The bonnet is nice but I just personally don't like black on white. Not sure on the canards either and the wing needs to be a bit more subtle.......

Like mine :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 










Seriously, my wing was black and tatty when I got the car. So before I ran out and spent a fortune on a GTR wing and moving the mounting holes on the boot back to where they were before, I thought I'd spend a few quid on spray paint in Halfrauds and it looks (a bit!) better. Certainly a conversation piece


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Tasty R34 that, wing really suits it.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> Tasty R34 that, wing really suits it.


Cheers mate - unless that's a piece of Major Sarcasm :chuckle:


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

No, for once I was being serious


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

the grey one looks the nuts imo,i personally hate those big wings ruin the car for me


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

*indeed the white one .. much much better *


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Grey. No doubt.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Voted for Grey... I allways like to see just a few small mods to make a car individual, The white one is fine but it just isnt really my thing.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

I like yours because I like a stock looking R32. Like Marky ^ said.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

kismetcapitan said:


> I was at first dismayed that my GT-R dream turned out to be a gunmetal example, but now I couldn't be happier. it looks the bee's knees, it is the definitive R32 color (as midnight purple is for the R33, and bayside blue for the R34), it doesn't scream ricer, and it's elegant. do consider a set of clear or smoked side indicators though, I went with smoked - blends with the grey in my opinion:


I am not a love over the smoked indicators, and would normally choose the origianls over them, but with the N1 lights, they go well. 

Mine was Grey, but I decided to lighten it up a bit when I did my recent refurb.


----------



## mko9 (Jun 15, 2005)

Canards are never cool unless you are actually running in DTM.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Id choose the white one, just because it looks more aggresive, wich is my taste! 

Your's look stunning, and is a very nice example of how a R32 should be.


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

I love r32's white white paintwork but imho, the spoiler is too tacky. The wheels dont do anything for the car either.
The subtle mods on your grey GTR really do look the business. I'd leave the indicators alone but i would think of upgrading the headlights to ones like your mates. Otherwise the car is superb. 
I wouldnt bother putting a GTR badge on the front grill as i think r32's look much better without them, but again this is only my opinion.

K.


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

kev gtr said:


> but i would think of upgrading the headlights to ones like your mates.


Thanks, but I think I'll leave my N1s in place  I think they're far better looking than the old-style projector lights. They're also brighter.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

The grey one is far better and there's nothing wrong with the rims either! :chuckle:

I'm afraid the styling of the white one is a bit of a mish mash that doesn't hang well together.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

dont like the front lights on the white one, and the rear wing. I prefer your N1's and amber lights (best combination anyways).

yours wins


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

i think the lights/indicators on the grey look perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Grey one.....by far!!!


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Out of interest steve - has your mate seen the results of this poll? Willing to wager he wouldnt be too chuffed lol.

Butuz


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Probably not seen it as he doesn't have internet access. I think he'd be ok about it, nothing nasty has been said and he knew it wouldn't be to everyone's tastes.

I'm still surprised that more people haven't voted for his though, I think it looks mean and aggressive, just a bit OTT for me personally. It gets a lot of attention (positive) wherever he goes though, so it can't be all bad. If we turn up somewhere together, everyone flocks round his car, lol.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

you could land a plane on that spoiler


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

The Grey one by far,, Where on the IOW are you, i come over a couple of times a year in my Grey R32 GTR, & stay in Shanklin. I love the roads over there, watching the cameras of course. :chuckle:


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

When you're next over, send me a PM and we can meet up for a natter 

I live in the north of the Island, but being as the IOW is only 26 miles by 13 miles, nobody's ever too far away 

There are only two 32GTRs on the Island that I'm aware of (possibly a third, but I've not seen it for over a year now), mine and Brian's. It'd be nice to grab a couple of pics of another grey one alongside mine.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

can i ask where you got your indicator lens from?


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Brian's clear indicators?


----------



## AdiNX (Aug 15, 2007)

i voted for the white GTR.. even though it has a ridiculously huge spoiler, the white color and cf parts make it look cool


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

My honest opinion The GREY GT-R looks WAY much better than White one.
The white one after the mods seems to have made it cheap and tacky (Sorry please dont get affended White GT-R owner). 
The Grey GT-R you should keep your Front Orange Indicators, it makes your car look mint


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Your grey one for sure, the white one looks a bit tacky and that huge rear wing, what the hell is that all about? lol you dont need something like that unless you are really racing your car on the track and even then only if you can be at teh cars limits will you benefit from it.


----------



## dubskyline (Sep 10, 2007)

not that gone on the white 1.the grey 1 looks more beefy and more fuller lookin then the white i think the wheels on the grey 1 looks the bizz as well


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Things are getting a bit dull at the moment .this thread is still going:nervous:


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah, 'bout time it was retired tbh.


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

just seen this and voted for the grey gtr as im not one for big spoilers and i really like the standerd look better :thumbsup: 
but both good looking cars,must be fun having the only two gtrs on the isle of wight


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

*white one*

White one for me, it looks really aggressive and is reminds me of a time attack racer. Do you have any more pics of the rear wing, how high is it?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Please please please cap this thread it's so boring  :runaway: :nervous:


----------



## Metroman (Feb 18, 2007)

The grey brings out the classic shape of the GTR


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

stealth said:


> Please please please cap this thread it's so boring  :runaway: :nervous:


It didn't start off that way, but it's become so.

Mods, please lock the topic!


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

the grey 1. but i wont mind using the white 1 for track.......


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Arrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh NOOOOOOO NOOOOOOO MORE


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

The std one. The fact that its gunmetal just seals it IMHO. The perfect colour for a '32.

TT


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh wow!! nice to know that i have similar taste to most GTR owners 

Yeah if someone asked me to choose which car to jump in and take away  i wud take the grey one. Just not into the whole big wing. Like the wheels betta too 

But maybe with the standard wing and better mags and some black tints?? hmmmm dat wud be close. White R32 GTRs ARE very nice... and certainly a rare sight. (in NZ anyways)


Nice parking by the way hahaha


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

Keep the thread Alive!!!! So long as people still post it has a right to stay!! lol only kidding. Having said that Grey one gets my vote.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> Yeah, 'bout time it was retired tbh.


Quote:
Originally Posted by stealth 
Please please please cap this thread it's so boring 

It didn't start off that way, but it's become so.

Mods, please lock the topic!

Now let me think about this M_S.......maybe if you stopped posting the thread would die.You dont have to open it every day. 

If other people want to post the thread should stay open as others have said


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

RSVFOUR said:


> Now let me think about this M_S.......maybe if you stopped posting the thread would die.*You dont have to open it every day*.
> 
> If other people want to post the thread should stay open as others have said


I'm sorry, what?

I've not posted in this thread since the 14th October. If other people want to keep the thread alive, so be it. I'm not _particularly_ bothered, I was merely agreeing with Stealth.

If I was bothered, I'd have removed the pics (that have been hosted on *my* webspace since *I* started the thread) and really kill it. I've kept them hosted there because people still seem to like looking at them.

Who rattled your cage anyway?


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

The grey one does it for me..very nice


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

What the hell is the little girl doing on your roof???


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

andreasgtr said:


> What the hell is the little girl doing on your roof???



LOL.......a good one... 


BTW....if people still post leave this thread alone!!!


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

andreasgtr said:


> What the hell is the little girl doing on your roof???



:chuckle: :thumbsup: It's like leaving your coffe cup or a box of food on top of the car...

I can just imagine the sequence-
<get in car; challenge your friend to a drag; gun the engine; let out the clutch; hear squealing; realize it's not the tires....:bawling: > knew I forgot something up there...:sadwavey:


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

Grey one definately, that spoiler on the white one is HUOWGE!!!!!


----------



## telskyline1 (Apr 28, 2008)

like em both but i have always loved the 32 in grey (best colour on the 32's in my opininon) so it's grey for me


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

grey, work equip wheels FTMFW!


----------



## the pimp (Aug 8, 2008)

the gray on is nice, standard is better, te white i think has a bit too much going on..


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

matty32 said:


> grey without a doubt,
> 
> reminds me of mine lol
> 
> ...


Agreed. That wing is a lil too massive for me & unlike everyone else, i like the amber corners as apposed t clear.


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

I actually really like the grill. I like the grey one for sure.


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I was on the Isle Of Wight a couple of months back, i had random people flashing me... my GTR look s just like the Grey one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

grey one, spoiler just kills it for me on the white one


----------



## stumpybrown (Apr 4, 2006)

Gotta be the grey, classic untainted oldskool.


----------



## davidcork (Apr 9, 2009)

you cant beat a grey gtr32


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Someone close this Goddamn thread please


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

stealth said:


> Someone close this Goddamn thread please


Actually the grey is . . . . .OK just kinding mate


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

i really like both, in fact the stuff done to the white one,other than the BGW is how i would like mine, 

however on reflection it just doesnt seem to gel together as well as i would think

the Canards, bonnet, FMIC, colour coded bits all sound spot on , its just something doesnt quite look right on the white one

so i would have to say the Sober Grey


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Is this thread still going...!!!


----------



## cohe2005 (Aug 23, 2005)

Both look great,there are no bad looking 32s,white one would look better spoilerless,,but look at the parking,,,you two are taking up 3 spaces,,lol,,,hope you paid extra charges for it..


----------



## damodeane (Dec 23, 2010)

the grey one definately


----------



## seiko (Jun 11, 2006)

grey one for me


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

white for me:chuckle:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Please Please close this thread


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

stealth said:


> Please Please close this thread


Why


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

I like your's mate, The wheels have a nice offset too. DON'T get clear indicators, not on a 32.


----------



## R32 midnight (Oct 5, 2010)

The carbon black draws much attention !!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Gray without doubt!


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

stealth said:


> Please Please close this thread


It's only 4 years old man chill out!

Grey one for me, isle of white looks a nice spot too opcorn:


----------



## Glaze (Sep 21, 2008)

Grey Looks SOOOOOOO Tuff


----------

